# Indian River Rojos



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Dang catfish. 

The rest look great.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hey it just wouldnt be a cool trip if a few cats didnt show up to party ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

freaken cats  nice reds


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice goin' and BTW the first pic is great.


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

Where is Union Carbide??? Always looking for a good/different place to put in on the river. If you don't mind sharing what ramp is it near :-X ??? Thanks


----------

